# jet bandsaw



## rexlobo (Jul 29, 2012)

I recently bought a used 14 inch jet bandsaw model no jbs14cs this is is my first bandsaw having never used a bandsaw before i dont know what some of the knobs do if anyone out there has a manual for this saw i would apprecite some help.its model jbs14cs(708314) thankyou:help:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

Have a look at this thread to see if this model is the same as yours.

http://www.routerforums.com/jet-manuals/30804-jwbs-14os-jwbs-14cs.html


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

Free download of band saw manuals at bandsawmanuals.com .


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

I have uploaded a manual for a 14" Jet band saw here in the tool manual section. It covers your model.
http://www.routerforums.com/jet-manuals/30804-jwbs-14os-jwbs-14cs.html

In your other thread concerning the tracking problem you have with the same band saw, I posted there suggesting you hand rotate the top wheel while adjusting the tracking. Others suggested you find the Snodgrass band saw setup on YouTube.


----------



## surfside (Jun 27, 2012)

This is a nice video specially for beginners in woodworking - http://www.finewoodworking.com/ToolGuide/ToolGuideArticle.aspx?id=34055 . This video helped me to achieve straighter cuts!


----------



## rexlobo (Jul 29, 2012)

*bandsaw update*

what size af blade does a 14 inch jet bandsaw use i bought a 93.5 inch quater inch 4 tpi blade for some reason i cannot get blaade to tension enough even though i turn the knob ontop of the BS as far as it would go what am i doing wrong any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

rexlobo said:


> what size af blade does a 14 inch jet bandsaw use i bought a 93.5 inch quater inch 4 tpi blade for some reason i cannot get blaade to tension enough even though i turn the knob ontop of the BS as far as it would go what am i doing wrong any help would be greatly appreciated


93 1/2" is correct length.
If you cannot get tension something is either wrong with installing the blade or the band saw.
Could the blade be slipping off the bottom (or top) wheel when you begin to apply tension?

Can you post a picture of the bottom and top wheels?


----------



## surfside (Jun 27, 2012)

Try looking at the knob. Maybe it’s loosen and cannot give tension on the blade?


----------



## rexlobo (Jul 29, 2012)

yes both the belts slip off when i install the blade what do i need to do to fix it thanks for replying


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

Is the belt properly installed? Check them before you install the blade. I think you need to re-install the saw properly. It would be nice if we can see some pics.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Why are we talking plural? Belts. There is only one V belt: from the motor's pulley to the pulley that drives the lower wheel. Reference pages 8 and 12 of the manual.

The condition of the tires is another question.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

Just human. My bad.(I was thinking of another thing)


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

bosox said:


> Just human. My bad.(I was thinking of another thing)


I had to go back and edit my use of "belt" and change it to "blade".
I ran down to my band saw and took two pictures of the back. First one is with tension and the second is without tension.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

Rwl7532, do you de-tension the blade when the saw is not in use? What happens when you apply tension on the blade even if it’s not running?


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

bosox said:


> Rwl7532, do you de-tension the blade when the saw is not in use? What happens when you apply tension on the blade even if it’s not running?


When not in use, band saw blades should be de-tensioned. 
Leaving a blade tensioned can press in a bend in that part of the blade that is on the wheel. This can lead to premature blade breakage.

The smaller the band saw, the more important this is due to the smaller wheels mean the blade is bending around a smaller arc/radius.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info. BTW, what is the proper term, strain or tension? I have read a conversation at sawmillcreek.org regarding the use of the term strain instead of tension or the other way around. 
This is the link: I saw this on LinkedIn.com (tension or strain)


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

rexlobo said:


> yes both the belts slip off when i install the blade what do i need to do to fix it thanks for replying


If you are referring to the tires that are on the wheels, they need to be replaced.
You can find replacements at Carter products as well as a variety of places.
Even Ebay (search for Jet band saw tires).

Urethane tires will need to be heated in near boiling water and stretched onto the wheels. The wheels must be cleaned prior. Wear gloves and let your inner Hulk out.

Rubber tires, if chosen, must be glued onto the wheels. Again, after the wheels are cleaned of any gunk etc.

Any questions? post them in this thread please.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

bosox said:


> Thanks for the info. BTW, what is the proper term, strain or tension? I have read a conversation at sawmillcreek.org regarding the use of the term strain instead of tension or the other way around.
> This is the link: I saw this on LinkedIn.com (tension or strain)


Since the manuals (in this case Jet) state tension throughout, I think it makes sense to continue to use that term.

In the pictures I uploaded, the word tension is clearly seen.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

rwl7532 said:


> If you are referring to the tires that are on the wheels, they need to be replaced.
> You can find replacements at Carter products as well as a variety of places.
> Even Ebay (search for Jet band saw tires).
> 
> ...


This is my place for replacement band saw parts: Bandsaw parts; Band Saw Parts for Marvel, Doall, Hydmech and Hem Band saws; We specialize in Marvel 8 Bandsaws.

Their price is the best for me! Hope this add to your references.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

rwl7532 said:


> Since the manuals (in this case Jet) state tension throughout, I think it makes sense to continue to use that term.
> 
> In the pictures I uploaded, the word tension is clearly seen.


Some folks there thought of tension as strain or strain as tension. It gets me confused. I guess I have to stick with tension to end this confusion.


----------



## rexlobo (Jul 29, 2012)

thank you everybody for all your help im going to order tires from ebay I hope it helps with the tensioning of the blades ill post the results when i get


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

*The Alex Snodgrass setup routine for band saws*

As pointed out numerous other places, be sure to watch this:

Band Saw Clinic with Alex Snodgrass - YouTube


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

This leaves us to wait for updates. This might give you a little help:How to Set Up a Bandsaw - Fine Woodworking Article


----------

